# Fire arrow w chrome fenders?



## bike (May 17, 2015)

Stole the nice firearrow pic from jprmo

Did this bike ever come with chrome fenders? I may change mine anyway found an NOS set- but I like the pin and paint too

Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (May 17, 2015)

They did make chrome fenders for this as well, yes. I had a '58 skeleton with chrome fenders--so I don't know if it was a year distinction or what.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2015)

Mr Columbia might know. I've seen them chrome also, but not on a Fire Arrow.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2015)

My 59 metal visored tanklight model was equiped with chrome fenders.
Not sure if the earlier non tanklight Fire Arrows did.
Mr. Columbia would know fore sure.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 7, 2015)

Earlier Fire Arrows to the best of my knowledge didn't have Chrome fenders. The later bug Eye Tank version did though .


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's an earlier catalog page of a Fire Arrow with the chainguard found on bike's bike. 
It has the painted fenders and no fork cap.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 8, 2015)

And here's a later catalog with a different chainguard and chrome fork cap. 
It has chrome fenders.


----------

